
Show HN: A macOS app that might be helpful if you're WFH & do video calls a lot - rampatra
https://presentify.compzets.com/
======
rampatra
This is my first macOS app that I launched yesterday. Really excited to share
it with you all. The app is called Presentify and it lets you better explain
yourself during presentations or while working from home via video calls, etc.
Given that most of us are now working from home, I thought this might be
helpful to some.

Here are the links:

* Website: [https://presentify.compzets.com](https://presentify.compzets.com)

* Demo: [https://youtu.be/CTR1iAbGhjg](https://youtu.be/CTR1iAbGhjg)

* Mac App Store: [https://apps.apple.com/app/presentify/id1507246666](https://apps.apple.com/app/presentify/id1507246666)

Please, feel free to share your feedback. It would mean a lot to me.

------
rs77726
I think it is a useful application. I will try it out later tonight.

~~~
rampatra
Thanks a million :) Let me know what you think.

